# Amanda Knox Memoir



## Tom_ZC (Oct 31, 2014)

*Important Note: This thread is NOT about whether Amanda Knox is guilty or innocent.  It's about the quality of writing in her book.  If you want to comment on her innocence or guilt, please do so elsewhere such as on a political forum like this one: http://www.debatepolitics.com/*
*Don't turn my thread into a flame war, please.* 

Now, on to my post ...

I got the Amanda Knox autobiography or memoir (what's the difference?) in the mail yesterday and was surprised by how well written it is.  It hooks you in right away and gets you to identify with her and builds tension.  It's a real page turner.  I read 125 pages of it last night.  

It makes me wonder if Knox has some good writing skills or if she hired a ghost writer.  Is there any way to know?  I do know she's taking creative writing classes now, so maybe she has some skill.  I know if I somehow fell into fame and a publisher wanted my autobiography, I would insist on writing it myself.  I would not be happy about using a ghost writer.  Then again, I have a degree in English and have writing experience.  

In any event, it's a good book.  I had wondered when I ordered it if I would be getting a clumsily written book published only to make money off the case, but that has not turned out to be true.  It's very well written (judging from the first 125 pages).


----------



## Cindyj (Apr 29, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing, if she wrote it or used a ghost writer. Perhaps a little of both.


----------

